# ACS - Electrical and Electronics Engineering



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello All,

A small query. 

I hold a bachelor's degree in Electrical and Electronics Engineering and am planning to get my skills assessed for ICT BA (261111). Can someone, who has a bachelor's degree in EEE and got it assessed by ACS, tell me how many years does ACS deduct from the work exp.

Just to add more info, my employee reference letter says that I am working as a BA from 2008 - to date.

Cheers.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> Hello All,
> 
> A small query.
> 
> ...


Please see the below threads where many people in EEE background were assessed as ICT major with 4 years deduction.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/159101-eee-degree-ict-major-minor.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/1275666-acs-eee-background.html


----------

